# Slovene: njih/nje



## Gavril

Živijo,

According to the inflectional tables at the Besana site, the pronoun _on/ona/ono_ can have either _(n)je_ or _(n)jih_ as its accusative plural (in all three genders). What determines which of these two options are used?

Are _nje_ and _njih_ in free variation -- and if so, is one option more commonly used than the other?

Najlepša hvala


----------



## Gavril

The following might be an example of _njih_ used as an accusative:



> Po njihovih navedbah je primerjava seznamov celo pokazala, da je bilo leta 1946 *vrnjenih* več *dragocenosti*, kot *jih* je kralj Peter odnesel iz nekdanje Jugoslavije.



This seems a little ambiguous, though, given that _jih_ seems to refer back to _dragocenosti_, which is already genitive.


----------



## Irbis

This are clitic/non-clitic forms.
Nisem je videl.
Nisem videl nje.
Nisem jih videl.
Nisem videl njih.

The first option is more neutral, there is more emphasise in the second.

brez njih/nje
never: brez jih/je


----------



## Gavril

Hi Irbis,



Irbis said:


> This are clitic/non-clitic forms.
> Nisem je videl.
> Nisem videl nje.
> Nisem jih videl.
> Nisem videl njih.
> 
> The first option is more neutral, there is more emphasise in the second.



Just to be sure, are you saying that *nje* is more neutral/less emphatic than *njih*? Or are you talking about the difference between the forms without _n-_ (_je/jih_) versus the forms that do begin with _n-_?

I was asking in the original post about the former, i.e., the difference between *(n)jih* and *(n)je*.

Hvala še enkrat


----------



## Irbis

I was talking about difference between njih and jih (or nje and je).

je/nje is singular, jih/njih is plural (female genitive)


----------



## Irbis

I see now, "nje", "njih", "jih", there is no "je" for accusative plural.
I'm not sure about "nje", I will have to check these forms in Slovenska slovnica by Toporišič.
There are some regional (dialect) differences for forms of personal pronouns, so in some places there are forms, which I don't use, but they are still allowed.


----------



## Morana_

Ah, besana ...  Ne zanašaj se na besano.

  Samostalniški osebni zaimki (jaz, ti, on/ona/ono) imajo tri oblike; naglasno, naslonsko in navezno.

  Naglasno obliko imajo v vseh treh sklonih, naslonsko v nepredložnem rodilniku (ne v vseh primerih!), dajalniku in tožilniku, navezno pa samo v predložnem tožilniku. Drugače povedano: imenovalnik, mestnik in orodnik imajo samo naglasno obliko, rodilnik in dajalnik imata naglasno in naslonsko (ne vedno!), tožilnik pa ima naglasno, naslonsko in, če je predložni (povezan s predlogom), še navezno.





   Ednina:

  imenovalnik: jaz
  rodlinik: mene, me
  dajalnik: meni, mi
  tožilnik: mene, me, -me (na mene – name, pred mene – predme, ob mene – obme)
  mestnik: o meni
  orodnik: z menoj/mano

  imenovalnik: ti
  rodlinik: tebe, te
  dajalnik: tebi, ti
  tožilnik: tebe, te, -te (za tebe – zate, pred tebe – predte, ob tebe – obte)
  mestnik: o tebi
  orodnik: s teboj/tabo

  imenovalnik: on, ono
  rodlinik: njega, ga
  dajalnik: njemu, mu
  tožilnik: njega, ga, -(e)nj (na njega - nanj, pred njega - predenj, ob njega - obenj)
  mestnik: o njem
  orodnik: z njim 

  imenovalnik: ona
  rodlinik: nje, je
  dajalnik: njej, ji
  tožilnik: njo, jo, -njo (na njo - nanjo, pred njo - prednjo, ob njo - obnjo)
  mestnik: o njej
  orodnik: z njo

  Dvojina:

  imenovalnik: midva (m. sp.), midve/medve (ž. in sr.sp.)
  rodilnik: naju
  dajalnik: nama
  tožilnik: naju
  mestnik: o naju
  orodnik: z nama

  imenovalnik: vidva (m. sp.), vidve/vedve (ž. in sr. sp.)
  rodilnik: vaju
  dajalnik: vama
  tožilnik: vaju
  mestnik: o vaju
  orodnik: z vama

  imenovalnik: onadva (m. sp.), onidve/onedve (ž. in sr. sp.)
  rodilnik: njiju, ju
  dajalnik: njima, jima
  tožilnik: njiju, ju, -nju (na njiju – nanju, pred njiju – prednju, ob njiju – obnju)
  mestnik: o naju
  orodnik: z nama

  Množina: 

  imenovalnik: mi (m. sp.), me (ž. in sr.sp.)
  rodilnik: nas
  dajalnik: nam
  tožilnik: nas
  mestnik: o nas
  orodnik: z nami

  imenovalnik: vi (m. sp.), ve (ž. in sr.sp.)
  rodilnik: vas
  dajalnik: vam
  tožilnik: vas
  mestnik: o vas
  orodnik: z vami

  imenovalnik: oni (m. sp.), one (ž. sp.), ona (sr. sp.)
  rodilnik: njih, jih
  dajalnik: njim, jim
  tožilnik: njih, jih, -nje (na njih – nanje, pred njih – prednje, ob njih – obnje)
  mestnik: o njih
  orodnik: z njimi


  Naglasne oblike so naglašene (poudarjene) in daljše od naslonskih. V rodilniku, dajalniku in tožilniku namesto njih praviloma uporabljamo naslonsko obliko, naglasno v teh sklonih uporabimo samo takrat, kadar želimo osebo poudariti. Na primer: 

Ni me doma. – To je nevtralna oblika, ne poudarjam zaimka, zato uporabim naslonsko obliko.
Mene ni doma. – Tukaj poudarjam, da mene ni doma, je pa doma kdo drug, zato uporabim naglasno obliko.


  In na koncu še odgovor na vprašanje: navezna oblika ne more stati samostojno, vedno je povezana s predlogom, zato se piše z vezajem (-me, -te, -(e)nj, -njo, -nju, -nje). Iz tega torej logično izhaja, da se navezna oblika uporablja samo v navezavi na predlog, s katerim tudi tvori eno besedo (zame, predme, obme itd.). Izbira oblike torej nikakor ni prosta – navezna oblika je možna (in tako rekoč obvezna) izključno v tožilniku.

Nje namesto njih v tožilniku množine je formalno sicer še vedno pravilno, vendar je ta raba zastarela in se v sodobnem knjižnem jeziku uporablja samo še kot stilizem (podobno kot nji namesto njej v 3. os. ed. ž. sp.).


----------



## Gavril

Hvala Morana za podrobno razlago!

Bi potem bolje če Besana bi uporabil vezaj v obliki "*-*nje"? Besana mi je navadno bila zelo uporabna s pregibanjom samostalnikov/glagolov, čeprav ima morda nekaj napak.


----------



## Irbis

Gavril said:


> Bi potem bolje če Besana bi uporabil vezaj v obliki "*-*nje"?



Ne, ker ne prikazuje naveznih oblik. Bolje bi bilo, če bi v tem primeru "nje" označila z oznako "tudi", da bi bilo vidno, da je oblika sicer možna, ni pa najbolj običajna (podobno, kot je označen "njima" v mestniku dvojine). Enako še "nji" v 3. os. ed. ž. sp.


----------

